# PX4 Storm SC Holster



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Just picked up a PX4 Storm Subcompact today and was wondering if anyone knows of a good holster option out there.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I am jealous that you have one. I have been checking around here for over a year for one. I hope we get them soon.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*PX4 Storm Compact Holster*

We have a guy named Walt at our local gunshop, Oakwood Sportsman's Lodge who makes a "universal" belt slide holster that I use daily to supplant the use of my Galco SOB and Gould and Goodrich Belt Slide.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I tried nearly a dozen and the one I ended up chosing was Bianchi 420408BK-R. Packaging stated holster fits a Springfield XD/XD Compact.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Should have been Blackhawk not Bianchi. Test Photo below:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

*Additional PX4SC Holster Photos*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's a sexy little pistol. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

